# Riding tights



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I do breeches... but I got my friend (who does western but was trying out English) some jean breeches and she loves them. 

Might be something you want to look into.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I did breeches before. I hated them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had riding tights. They're...o.k. If there is ANYTHING on your saddle or around your horse they will rip. Personally, I'd go for jean breeches. Bought my DD a pair a few years back. She LOVES them. They stretch, but they're solid and REALLY comfortable. Also, they FIT to your form, unlike most off-the-rack jeans.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I like Kerrits riding tights. I have two pairs of black and an obnoxious purple pair.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I LIKE obnoxious.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I prefer jodhpurs to tights and breeches. Basic black or tan, please! LOL


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

Kerrits!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Corporal said:


> I've had riding tights. They're...o.k. If there is ANYTHING on your saddle or around your horse they will rip.


Interesting. I never ripped a pair in the 10 years I rode distance. Wore holes yes - ripped no.

An inexpensive alternative is leggings. Just be sure to check how thick the inside seam is.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

OK!!! FINEE!!!!! I'M HARD ON MY PANTS!!!
I ADMIT IT.. feels like an AA meeting!!! =b


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

I love my irideon riding tights! After going through all the tights i found that i love these the best. Of course you are not me so you might not like them.  There are the summer tights, ridge tights for slighty cooler weather then the wind pro tights that are for super cold times! And i can vouch that the wind pro works! I compete in Endurance and was doing a 50 mile ride, it was 23 degrees and pouring down rain. My legs stayed warm the whole time! Before going out on the last 12 mile loop i had the genius idea to change into dry pants, but i only had one pair of the wind pro's. So i changed into the ridged pants. ( which are good for cooler weather, just not freezing weather. LOL) And i froze! My legs went numb because they were so cold. And the whole time i had on the wind pro's my legs were never cold.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I got a pair of Klaus Krehan tights that I am in love with, but I got them on ebay for $15. They were brand new with tags but there were two small cuts on them. Sewed them up and it's good as new! No way I'd pay the $154 that was on the tag.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I love Kerrits. They are so comfortable.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

save yourself $75 and buy some baseball uniform pants.


----------



## Farmchic (Mar 2, 2013)

I've never rode in anything other than jeans but noticed Walmart has denim leggings in the tights/socks section? Thought they would maybe be comfy.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I've always ridden in jeans, but it gets so hot down here I don't want to get sick. And I don't want to get rubbed raw in some very delicate places.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I also ride in excersize pants sometimes. A lot less expensive.


----------



## Mama26kids (Nov 5, 2012)

I ride in my yoga pants, and I'm trying to figure a way to sew a full seat or knee patches on them because they are so comfy and stretchy, but no grippy spots.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

What is the difference in riding tights and breeches?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Faustinblack said:


> I did breeches before. I hated them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not to be rude but I have tried at least 5 different kinds of breeches and hated all but 2 types. They're not all the same. Some make you feel like you're being flash frozen, some make you feel great. It all depends on what you're looking for.

I have also ridden in yoga pants however... I slipped quite a lot. You can get breeches like yoga pants but with the leather on the calves and even on the butt (but that's too much stick for me)


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Do breeches come in obnoxious and loud prints and colors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course they do! I have Kerrits riding tights in gray, they are really old and hold up well, only thing I had to do was resew the knee patches around the edges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I know tights do. Im ordering some with purple skulls on them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Faustinblack said:


> Do breeches come in obnoxious and loud prints and colors?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes!

One pair my previous barn manager owns has sticky little pink or purple horses on it

I have a bright purple pair pictured below
(bad photo)


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Endurance Riding Tights that are Cool Colorful & Comfortable. Free Shipping


This is the site I'm looking at buying from
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My Irideon tights are my current favorites, but I also like Tropical Riders and have recently bought my first pair of Rackerwear tights (so far, I like them a lot..but have only ridden 50 miles in them).

I use Kerrits for training rides, as I have found they do not hold up for me over the longer distances (I used a pair for a 2-day 100 last year and they were literally coming apart at the seams when I was done).

If you are looking to dissipate heat, look for a non-cotton tight as they are SO much cooler. The moisture-wicking ones are slightly more expensive but are totally worth it.

I am not personally familiar with the Crazy Legs brand you linked, but they sure look like fun!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Dawn, what fabric is the coolest? I need to buy something for summer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Tropical Riders with the clarino extended knee patch. The deerskin gets too stiff when it is washed. This fabris is pretty cool(even in Texas), and it holds up well.

Nancy


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I looked at the tropical riders site. Which one are you guys talking about? The Enduracool?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have 2 pair of Tuff Rider cotton Knit breeches, pull on(no snap or zipper, no velcro at the bottom, but have belt loops) knee patch. One pair is sand color, one pair Merlot. I will sell if anyone is interested. I have lost 20 lbs, and they are a bit big for me now. New, with tags. Size 32. Cost me $36 each, plus shipping. I will take $70.00, and I will ship. 

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the Enduracool a lot, but honestly any of the moisture-wicking synthetic fabrics is tons cooler than cotton (and this comes from someone who was a diehard cotton tights fan.. until I wound up riding at a friends and hadn't planned it, so borrowed tights from her.. instant convert!!!)


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I like the Enduracool a lot, but honestly any of the moisture-wicking synthetic fabrics is tons cooler than cotton (and this comes from someone who was a diehard cotton tights fan.. until I wound up riding at a friends and hadn't planned it, so borrowed tights from her.. instant convert!!!)


I can't seem to find them. Do you have a link? 

Edit. Found them.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Link I found: Tropical Rider
I ordered a pair.


----------

